# Langham Place, Hong Kong



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the top of the building
and I like those ipod ads too :cheers:


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Definitely one of the best skyscrapers in the world of all time.


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing photos


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Amazing pics Sher, I've put a few of them in the ROT thread for this building, along with a link it this thread. Hope you don't mind. 

Rate this building here. It deserves to be a lot higher than 28th out of the top 100 IMO.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Kowloon, Hong Kong, China



















SCROLL


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I Part II Part III 
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't really feel the building's design. But it does have a futuristic look.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Related *Rate Our Talls* thread : http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127586


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

I am sure that Langham Place is one of the best World Class Integrated Developments, but shamefully, it is too big for Mongkok.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The scale is quite large, but the problem with this redevelopment is with interaction. Mongkok is a very interactive place at street level. Langham Place broke that by moving everything indoors, putting up faceless walls against the street instead.


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Skybean, I like your photos. Especially the first one, the warm/earth colors of the old buildings contrasts nicely with the cool Langham.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

This tower looks really great


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Dome by Sue Hutton, on Flickr










Busy City by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Stayed here in 2008. Langham Place was a beautiful hotel, an oasis in the heart of the maddest part of HK. It was a great experience leaving the opulence of the hotel, walking out of those 'glass walls' and into a labyrinth of narrow streets, markets and hoardes of people. It felt like the best of both worlds; the real HK outside but with an indulgent retreat. Love that place!


----------

